# Doe Evaluations



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd like to get several detailed opinions on this year's milkers from the experienced breeders on TGS.

This is Via Rustica Farms Painted Lady, a yearling FF ND. I've already been told by one breeder that her body is "stunning", which I think is pretty good for having snatched her up on a whim, for practically nothing, on Craigslist.  She's out of Enchanted Hills Toby. She could definitely use some improvment in the way of udder attachments, but other than that, I'm thrilled. What do you think?

http://postimg.org/image/4wgf2bczj/

http://postimg.org/image/q7dz6kv3z/

Also, some photos of my 3 year old 2nd freshener ND, The On Firestone Creek A-Kae-A. Any opinions on her?

http://postimg.org/image/anb6tsadb/

http://postimg.org/image/i4ke8zzwf/

This is my new Saanen, Cypress Creek Rose Ann. She's a yearling FF, and is producing 8 pounds a day.

http://postimg.org/image/mrqgarn9b/

http://postimg.org/image/z8x3xxif3/

And, last but not least, by beloved Margie. Rock-Point Margaritaville is an 8 year old Saanen and is producing 8-9 pounds a day. The doe in my avatar is her daughter; she was 1st place yearling milker at the '07 Nationals.

http://postimg.org/image/k5bw12b27/

http://postimg.org/image/qf67gtvgf/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Oops! Just saw the forum titled Goat Conformation; guess this should have gone there. Has that always been there, or is it new? I've never seen it before.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Moved it for ya.  The Goat Conformation section is new.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Kylee!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll give it a go  

Painted Lady: She does have a very nice body, long and level with good depth of body, good brisket extension, and she looks pretty smoothly blended. It does look like she may toe out a bit front and back and she has splayed toes, her hind legs look a little too angulated, but it could just be the way she is set up. Her foreudder doesn't look too bad, could be a little smoother. She definitely needs more capacity, a higher tighter rear udder and her teats could be placed more in the center of each half. She is a pretty nice doe overall, but is lacking in her mammary.

A-Kae-A: She is level over her topline and looks to have a pretty level rump. She has a decent brisket, good depth of body and good rear leg set. She also toes out in front and has splayed toes. I would like to see sharper withers on her and her neck to blend more smoothly into her topline. She also looks like she may be a bit loose in her elbows (they aren't tight against her body). On her udder, she has more capacity and a little more height to the rear udder than Painted Lady, but I would like to see more extension to her foreudder and her teats need to be back a little farther on her udder and pointing down instead of forward. I had a Nubian doe with an udder about like hers and when she was LA'd the Appraiser coded her for a tilted udder, I think they basically need the rear udder to be tightened to pull the udder more towards the back to get those teats to be more plumb.

Ann: She is long and level and very uphill. Good rear leg set and looks like she has pretty tight toes. Really good depth of body for a yearling and a decent brisket on her too. She could also be more smoothly blended going from her neck into her withers. She could use a smoother foreudder and more extension to the foreudder. Good capacity and a decent medial, teats could be a little more centered, but they aren't too bad on her. She could have more height in the rear udder, but that may come with more freshenings.

Margie: She is a very nice doe, level over her topline, good rear leg set plenty of depth and a very good brisket. She could be a bit sharper in the withers to help her neck blend more smoothly. She could also use a smoother foreudder and better teat placement. But she has lots of capacity and width to her rear udder.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you so much, ptgoats45! Excellent evaluation, thank you for taking the time to be so thorough. Next I'll have to have you take a look at my bucks.


----------

